# Cheap Timber Frame Tools... huh?



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm not even sure how I came across these... but  $30 for a Corner Chisel... $40 for a 2-3/8" slick... blows my mind...

I wonder just how bad they are :blink:

http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=30850&catID=

http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=30852&catID=


----------



## scsmith42 (Jan 24, 2011)

Bailey's does not normally sell poor quality tools. Although these are imported, the reviews on them are fairly positive.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Most likely from China. Those prices are about what I pay at flea markets. The corner chisel (bruzze), is about 1/3 of what a first line tool would go for, and a good slick $125 and up.










 







.


----------



## crosley623 (Dec 14, 2007)

I think the phrase "use mill bastard file to maintain edge" in the product description gives you an idea of the quality that they were shooting for!!

Just like anything else, you could probable get it flat, square, and shaving.... but how long would it take.


----------

